# The Aquatic Girl of The Gillman’s Dreams-New Laudati Sculpt



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got these pics in from Joe and thought you might like to see them. 1/8th scale (Aurora size), this is the next in the line of B Monsters. Joe, I think you did a FANTASTIC job. Please note there are no specifics about this kit wise yet. The thread is just to show off Joe’s sculpt. Comments welcome.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Funny, I was just thinking about this movie earlier today.  Kismet....
Looks amazing! Count me in.

~RK~


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow ! That is nice - have to look into getting one!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Joe did really Fantastic job on the she creature:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd be interested in one! How about the mole man next!!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

SHE - creature, that looks like a *GUY* in a suit! :lol:

Excellent! This is a perfect example of true sculpting skills. 
Although this isn't a kit yet - it won't be too long before everyone will want one of these. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

A bit of Joe's Photoshop magic.  










Please note: Ocean not included. :dude:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, NOW it looks like a 'she' ! ( I DO have to get out more ! )


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Photoshop rocks! Now it DOES look more feminine!  

~ Chris​


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It’s an interesting riff on the Gill-Man concept, though it looks more reptilian than fishlike, IMO. And, except for the breasts, it doesn’t look particularly feminine.

OTOH, this Steve Wang sculpt looks like a Gill Woman. Or a cross between Naomi Campbell and a fish.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ummm... It's a monster from a movie. Not an original design.










Boy, I'm feeling old.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent sculpt!! She's really packed with detail.
It's great too to see more superb pieces in Aurora scale....

Chris.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John, looks like another winner! I'm in! That will make this #5. Nice run! And I LOVE this movie! But then again, love all the monster B movies. And a nameplate too! Nice!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks killer! I'll be watching for further developments! :thumbsup:


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

Hokey Smokes! She's gorgeous!!! I was thinking it was gonna be her from what you were saying and it's just fantastic. I gotta find another job but no way I'm not getting Letitia here!

I don't mean to jump ahead already and I'm sure you have your own ideas about future productions, but can I say two words? 

(in tiny, whispering voice): wasssssp woman . . . wasssssp woman . . . wassss


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Ummm... It's a monster from a movie. Not an original design.


Ah, I see. Not familiar with that one.

It appears to be a very accurate likeness of the creature in the photo, but I still say it doesn’t look like a _girl_ monster!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sigh.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Ah, I see. Not familiar with that one.
> 
> It appears to be a very accurate likeness of the creature in the photo, but I still say it doesn’t look like a _girl_ monster!


Oh, Scotpens...in the words of Pinhead, "We have such sights to show you!"
Looks fantastic, John! Keep us posted on the details!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I thought everyone knew the She Creature!

- GJS


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Ah, I see. Not familiar with that one.
> 
> It appears to be a very accurate likeness of the creature in the photo, but I still say it doesn’t look like a _girl_ monster!


OK - here's a funny story about the She Creature. I have the Billiken She Creature and I got her way back when I was in the Army. Well I was stationed in the Pentagon and had her in my office. This dump woman turned in a compliant about it saying "her breasts are showing". So Gen. Watkins made me take it home. Now this woman was really a nut case. She complained almost every week about some man SH her. She didn't last long there. But how is this model sexual?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Some new shots from Joe of the slightly tweaked base...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I'll bite! What changed? BTW! Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

He just added some coral. Hey, I said they were minor changes.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So the BIG question - when will she be ready????????? Love the She Creature almost as much as TCFBL!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I know it`s sculpted by Joe but who is producing this?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey - AMF came yesterday and I just went through it. Very nice but wanted to state the John has a big add in it and also there is another mention of his stuff in the mag. Way to go John. So bizzarobrian, just look in AMF mag and you can see these kits! These kits are just OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey John, what's the word on her?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, right now there's a bigger project on the front burner. Once that's taken care of molds will be started for this lovely lady. Could be a couple to a few months. Long involved story about why the first project is taking so long which I won't go into. It'll happen. I just don't exactly know when.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

scotpens said:


> It’s an interesting riff on the Gill-Man concept, though it looks more reptilian than fishlike, IMO. And, except for the breasts, it doesn’t look particularly feminine.
> 
> OTOH, this Steve Wang sculpt looks like a Gill Woman. Or a cross between Naomi Campbell and a fish.


Naomi being on the left....................? I mean with what I've read of her personality that could be her, right ? LOL


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

The She Creature is finally in the hands of the molder/caster. Yippie!!!  Of course it took long enough...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ooohhhh. I can't wait. Looks like my Billiken will remain in the box for the foreseeable future. 
Somewhere, I remember seeing the She Creature painted kind of a shell pink so it looked more feminine and less like the Creature from the Black Lagoon. Hmmm. Just thinking out loud here, folks.
Anyway.... very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Just Love this kit! Can't wait to get one for myself! And of course my She Creature did nothing at Wonderfest!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy, she looks great to me. Remember, there's always another show and the competition and WF is hard. Be contacting you once the castings start coming in.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Chinxy, she looks great to me. Remember, there's always another show and the competition and WF is hard. Be contacting you once the castings start coming in.


Can't wait for this one! Thanks John!


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

According to Paul Blaisdel, the late creator of the She Creature costume, the producers each had an idea to contribute to the design, give her a tail, etc, so the monster is kind of a hodge-podge of design. The breasts were originally smaller- the director took one look and said they had to be much bigger. So she got a boob job!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

nautilusnut said:


> The breasts were originally smaller- the director took one look and said they had to be much bigger. So she got a boob job!


That's sick and sad - all kinds of F'ed up! Nothing says whore like silicone implants. :freak:


----------

